# Telehandler with pusher



## BD Exteriors (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to run a pusher or box plow on a telehandler? I have a caterpillar 
TH83 it can lift 8,000lbs and has a reach of 42'. We use it for roofing in the summer and have been doing more snowremoval every year and was thinking about putting it to work. I am just wondering if it has enough torque to push a big pile. If so how wide would you go?


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

now that would be a stacking machine... I wana say I have seen one with a plow before...never put my hands on one though..


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD DAVE has a pusher on a deere telehandler. Theres some vids on here somewhere. Hit search to find them.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I had a Deere 3800 telehandler with both a quick attach pro-tech pusher and 3.5yd snow bucket. Loved the machine pushed great....but it was and articulated machine with boom dead center...not sure how good a side boom machine would be. side machine has obstructed side............cab is lower less of a view etc

would have kept the machine but it turned into a lemon with poor reliablity.....first time ever had a bad deere

give it a try if you have other uses for it already but wouldn't buy it just as an expirement


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Guy that plowed a Home Depot next to a WalMart I used to service had one with a pusher mounted, was a really nice setup, full cab, great turning radius, he was FAST on that lot and of course lost minimal space because he could literally stack snow better than 35 feet high.


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

Using a Bobcat VersaHandler V518 with a 12' Pro-Tech in our arsenal.. Works fine and does a nice job.. Sucker motors through everything it seems, and has created some nice walls of snow with that reaching boom.

Oh yah, and great at squeezing an extra load of salt in the bin too ;-)


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

I've seen a CAT being used around me with a 12' pusher, seems to do a really nice job and keeps the piles nice and high instead of taking up the whole parking lot. Go for it! You've already got the machine..


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Are there any problems twisting or bending the arm?


----------



## BD Exteriors (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think come next year I will have it set up, just need to find a couple of nice big lots close to each other!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bunch of guys use them by me, and have been for years.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

if i saw a 40' pile, i would s*** my pants then go sledding down it, and play king of the hill, and try and drive a tracked skid steer up it


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

i run one each winter, have for several years, love it, we can push everything back with out leaving the pavement. It really cuts down on damage. i own a skytrak, but last winter we also leased a newer jlg a bit smaller, had a heated cab, head lights, turn signals, everything you need, ran down the road at 40mph too, very nice. 

In the same boat as you, own a construction business and utilize the equipment in the winter...


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i use a gehl 883 (about a 23,000lb machine) with a 12' trip edge box and it works great....it'll push 2-3 times as much as our gehl ss....


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

BD Exteriors;959262 said:


> Has anyone ever tried to run a pusher or box plow on a telehandler? I have a caterpillar
> TH83 it can lift 8,000lbs and has a reach of 42'. We use it for roofing in the summer and have been doing more snowremoval every year and was thinking about putting it to work. I am just wondering if it has enough torque to push a big pile. If so how wide would you go?


JD actually has some vids posted i believe of him using one


----------

